# If you could have any gun for concealed carry



## gooseboy

If you could have any pistols for concealed carry regardless of price what would it be?


----------



## Remington 7400

I want this one!










Springfield Custom loaded Micro-Compact

Caliber: .45 ACP 
Capacity: 6+1 
Barrel: 3" Fully Supported Ramped Bull, 1:16 LH 
Sights: Fixed Combat 
Sight: Radius: 4.7"
Size: 24 ozs., 6.7" overall length 
Trigger Pull: 5 to 6 lbs. 
Magazines: 2 
MSRP: $1,284


----------



## gooseboy

Did you get that from the link i showed in the Carry Pistol for Wife thread? Its nice huh. i would either want

http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod- ... 1-uc.shtml
http://www.kahr.com/pistols_9mm.html
http://www.berettausa.com/product/produ ... s_main.htm

Or maybe this one
http://www.kel-tec.com/prod02.htm


----------



## 94silverado

I want this one in the High capacity Model:
http://www.springfield-armory.com/prod- ... 1-GI.shtml


----------



## dlip

Model: 586 L-Comp 
Caliber: .357MAG/.38+P 
Capacity: 7 Rounds 
Barrel Length: Full Lug 3" Ported 
Front Sight: Ramp with Tritium Dot Night Sight 
Rear Sight: Adjustable Black Blade 
Grip: Altamont Rosewood Checkered Combat 
Frame: Medium 
Finish: Black 
Overall Length: 8" 
Material: Carbon Steel 
Weight: 37.5 oz.


----------



## Remington 7400

*Gooseboy said:*


> Did you get that from the link i showed in the Carry Pistol for Wife thread? Its nice huh. i would either want


No I had posted this before on the Gun and Caliber Choice? ? ? ? ?
thread.


----------



## Cleankill47

The Guncrafter Industries Model 1 chambered in the new .50 GI cartridge.










It looks like it should be huge, but it fits on a standard-size 1911 frame.

And it comes standard with a .45 ACP conversion kit.

And if I couldn't have that, I'd get a midsize Glock in .357 Sig.


----------



## MRN

Gooseboy,

You seem to want to learn, and obviously have a whole lot of time on your hands, go here, read all this, then you'll know why price (or even the gun, or even the calibre) is irrelevant.

http://www.defense-training.com/quips/quips.html

He makes his $$ teaching folks around the world this sort of stuff. He might sound dogmatic, but in a class he's the opposite. Instead, he'll simply set up something to show you the errors of your ways, to learn the lesson or not is up to you.

Have fun reading.

M.


----------



## gooseboy

I know the price is irrevelant but im saying any handgun regardless of price so if you have 200 bucks you couldnt say i want a Beretta 92.

I dont shoot expensive guns. Winchester 1300 and Remington 870.


----------



## 94silverado

I change my mind i want what cleankill47 picked i saw that in a magazine and i forgot about. That would get the job done!


----------



## gooseboy

How the heck would you conceal that thing!?


----------



## greenheadfallon

.50 gi Holy..... that thing is huge :lol:


----------



## Remington 7400

Changed my mind. I think I'd take this. I'll carry it in my ankle rig of course.











Maybe I'll get one of these for back-up. (The one on top)










:sniper:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Remington 7400, Are you sure you could handle a real man's gun like the 500? Better stick with those 45 noise makers  oke:


----------



## Cleankill47

Gooseboy, I would conceal it in a vertical-draw shoulder holster. It really isn't that big, it just looks like it.

And I do have 200 bucks, but I don't want a beretta 92, I want a Glock 23. Another 200 bucks and I'm set. 

Remington, are those black guns paintball guns?


----------



## Whelen35

My gun would not be one of the tricked out guns, but a light weight glock. You could pick and choose what modle you would want, but the single colum mag in 45acp would get my vote. Light in weight, compact, very reliable, and chambered in something that will get your attention. Put a set of night sights on it, and possibly a lazer the one that fits like a plug for the slide guide. Not all that uncommon, but I would cary this a lot and it would be less noticeable than anything that weighs more.


----------



## Bore.224

Colt Dimondback 38 special 4'inc barrel ??


----------



## Remington 7400

*Alaskan Brown Bear Killer wrote:*


> Remington 7400, Are you sure you could handle a real man's gun like the 500? Better stick with those 45 noise makers


 :soapbox:

On yeah, I can handle it!!!!!

:strapped:


----------



## Longshot

The one that I would want I have in a 40.


----------



## Ranger_Compact

My squirtgun packs heat... :sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger

The stock needs to be chopped down a bit though. I'm planning on loading mine with nails and glass.


----------



## huntin1

gooseboy said:


> If you could have any pistols for concealed carry regardless of price what would it be?


Just exactly what I'm carrying now. A Sig P229 with trijicon night sights in 40 S&W.










huntin1


----------



## toolbox

Glock model 29, 10 mm.










I carry it.


----------



## Remington 7400

> Remington, are those black guns paintball guns?


Desert Eagles baby!


----------



## MRN

Supposedly this is a new Sig model from the SHOT show, the P220C SAS:










DA only, bobbed hammer, nice enough to even get me to carry a .45.
Anyone ever shot a 220C? Impressions?

M.


----------



## biggamehunter69

id have a 500. smith & wesson


----------



## People

I would use the Glock 18 but I want the presidential pardon already printed and signed ahead of time.

Chuck Norris sold his soul to the devil for his rugged good looks and unparalleled martial arts ability. Shortly after the transaction was finalized, Chuck roundhouse kicked the devil in the face and took his soul back. The devil, who appreciates irony, couldn't stay mad and admitted he should have seen it coming. They now play poker every second Wednesday of the month.


----------



## toolbox

I changed my mnid, I want this..


----------



## People

well yeah we would want that one or a Zat. Personally I would want the ones off of "generations" I would take the one that the power supply would last longer whitch would probably be the Zat. A Zat is a zatnikatel if any one does not know.

Chuck Norris's girlfriend once asked him how much wood a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood. He then shouted, "HOW DARE YOU RHYME IN THE PRESENCE OF CHUCK NORRIS!" and ripped out her throat. Holding his girlfriend's bloody throat in his hand he bellowed, "Don't f*ck with Chuck!" Two years and five months later he realized the irony of this statement and laughed so hard that anyone within a hundred mile radius of the blast went deaf.


----------

